# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Seit heute Uro-TV

## Jürgen

Hallo und seid gegrüßt,

das Internetportal: Infodienst@uro.de hat seit heute ein Uro-TV gestartet.
Hier einmal der Link dazu. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja für den einen oder den anderen.

http://www.uro.de/?type=addvideo

Beste grüße aus dem Norden
Jürgen

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Jürgen,

danke Dir, ein guter Link, dem man nachgehen sollte. Besonders, wenn man eine schnelle Internet-Verbindung hat, wegen des Filmes.

Meine Hoffnungen auf eine bessere Zukunft bestärkt auch dieser Bericht von dort:

http://idw-online.de/pages/de/newsim...size=thumbnail   Prof. Dr. med. Maurice S. Michel "European Association of Urology" verleiht Crystal Matula Award an Professor Dr. Maurice S. Michel
            Der renommierteste Forschungspreis, den Europas Urologen an exzellente junge Wissenschaftler ihres Fachgebietes zu vergeben haben, geht in diesem Jahr nach Mannheim. Beim Jahreskongress der "European Association of Urology" (EAU) in Berlin ist am Donnerstag, 22. März 2007, der 37-jährige Professor Dr. Maurice S. Michel mit dem "Crystal Matula Award" ausgezeichnet worden. Professor Michel ist Leitender Oberarzt und stellvertretender Klinikdirektor der Urologischen Universitätsklinik in Mannheim. Der Preis ist mit 10.000 Euro dotiert und wird jährlich verliehen. Voraussetzung für die Preisträger ist, dass sie durch herausragende wissenschaftliche und klinische Leistungen überzeugen, dass sie in ihrem Fachgebiet eine international führende Rolle spielen - und dass sie jünger als 40 Jahre sind, von ihnen also in Zukunft noch Vielversprechendes für die Weiterentwicklung der Urologie zu erwarten ist. 

Professor Michel arbeitet seit Abschluss seines Medizinstudiums vor zehn Jahren an der von Professor Dr. Peter Alken geleiteten Urologischen Universitätsklinik. Wichtige Etappen seiner sehr eindrucksvollen Karriere sind - neben mehreren wissenschaftlichen Auslandsaufenthalten in den USA und Ägypten - die Leitung des Urologischen Forschungslabors seit dem Jahr 2000, die Habilitation als Deutschlands jüngster Hochschullehrer für Urologie im Jahr 2002 und die Ernennung zum stellvertretenden Klinikdirektor im Jahr 2003. Er hat über 100 internationale Fachpublikationen veröffentlicht, die allein im letzten Jahr mehr als 160 Mal von anderen Wissenschaftlern zitiert wurden. Neben diesen Aktivitäten engagiert er sich in nationalen und internationalen Fachgesellschaften im In- und Ausland. Schwerpunkte seiner klinischen Arbeit sind insbesondere Krebsoperationen an Prostata und Harnblase - immer verbunden mit dem Ziel, Potenz und Kontinenz der Patienten durch besonders schonende Eingriffe nach Möglichkeit zu erhalten. 

Erst vor einigen Monaten, im August 2006, hatte der amerikanische Urologenverband den mit 10.000 Dollar dotierten "Arthur Award" an Professor Michel vergeben. Dies geschah in Anerkennung der zahlreichen Innovationen, die der Mannheimer Medizinprofessor inzwischen zur Weiterentwicklung seines Faches beigesteuert hat - darunter neuartige Methoden zur endoskopischen Behandlung der gutartigen Prostata-Vergrößerung und von Nierensteinen, verbesserte Untersuchungsinstrumente sowie computergestützte Trainings-Simulatoren für angehende Fachärzte. Die Zahl der internationalen Wissenschaftspreise, die Professor Michel in seiner bisherigen Berufslaufbahn erhalten hat, beläuft sich inzwischen auf 16. Sehr geschätzt wird der Wissenschaftler auch von den Studenten der Medizinischen Fakultät Mannheim der Universität Heidelberg: Die Fachschaft der angehenden Ärzte am Universitätsklinikum Mannheim verlieh ihm und seinen Mitstreitern die Auszeichnung für die beste Vorlesung im Fach Urologie. 

           Weitere Informationen:
http://www.klinikum-mannheim.de


URL dieser Pressemitteilung: http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news201689

*Merkmale dieser Pressemitteilung:*
          Medizin und Gesundheitswissenschaften           
überregional
Personalia, wissenschaftliche Tagungen

----------

